# Insectoid Overrun! An Aeris Storyhour



## zakon (May 28, 2006)

THE CAST
Infernus: Fire Mephling Necromancer
Namnor: Aasimar scout
Calciren: Human Warmage
Auric Zantusuken: Human fighter

A group of men faced down each other in the middle of town. A short, pale skinned man in a jester's outfit, two bastard swords hanging easily at his belt, said "Greetings, I am Auric Zantusuken" Before he collapsed in a fit of laughter. Another, a celestial like man in leather armor, introduced himself as namnor. A pale skinned, almost demonic figure with small, horn-like bumps on his head, dressed in black robes, introducing himself as Infernus. And finallly, a tall, muscular man dressed in leather armor, something looking like a double-sided chef's knife strapped to the back of his belt diagonally. He said in a strong voice that he was known as Calciren. Namnor muttered something derisive, and was rewarded when calciren blasted him in the face with a globe of fire, while Auric laughed. Infernus gave Auric a menacing grin, and Auric responded by saying, while laughing, "Your smile would make a possum play dead" Well Namnor chuckled. The group headed down to the town bulletin board, looking for a job fitting of a group of warriors. Finally, they found a 150 gold reward for finding whatever creature was destroying the crops. 

Heading down to the fields, they soon found the cause- A giant, green creature nearly 16 feet tall, it's arms ending in cruel pincers. Auric quickly drew his dual bastard swords while charging straight for the vile beast. Both of his swords struck it, severing it's arm. Infernus drew his scythe, swinging it towards the beast, his black robes blowing about as the scythe hacked through the beast's legs. Taking aim with his shortbow, Namnor let fly an arrow, which proppelled itself through the vile insect. As it collapsed unconcious, Auric ran up and finished it off with a well aimed stab of his sword. 

Suddenly, a pack of beetles, three feet high and twenty feet long, crawled along the ground towards them. Calciren extended one hand, and a a beam of fire emitted from each of his fingers, before joining together to form a solid beam of fire, which he dragged across the swarm in front of him, but he barely injured the vile insects. With a cry of "RUN AWAY!" Auric began running nimbly away from the beetle swarm, and the others soon followed him. Arriving in the town, they saw a sight of terror. Outside the town, their was a massive swarm of insects, very tall and streaching beyond the horizon. A massive hill rose up in the midst of the swarm, but soon the group realized it was not a hill but a giant beetle, and they could make out the faint outline of a chitinous humanoid riding astride the beetle. The chitinous creature rasped out "Kill them, my children" And a contingent of insect like, human brutes, around twenty of them, charged for the town, led by three beetle like ogres, one of which had a scimatar strapped to it's side, tridents on it's chest, and was riding upon a huge beetle. 

The swarm began marching off, and as it left, the men could see a titanic insect, marching along behind the swarm. Many miles high and long, the creature was giant. 

Auric charged forward, both swords in his grasp to meet the rushing horde, while Namnor backed them up with his shortbow, taking shots at the larger beetle-ogres and the insect-brutes alike. Infernus pulled out his heavy crossbow and opened fire, while Calciren fired off spells. 

Soon Infernus was unconcious, near death, after taking a blow from one of the beetle-ogre's greatclubs. Auric was locked in a battle with the leader on the beetle, after the others and himself had killed it's mount. Namnor ran over to stabilize Infernus, and managed to, but was rewarded with a blow to the head by the vile beetle-ogre's greatclub. 

Auric had finally managed to slay the leader, and ran towards the beetle-ogre to avenge his friends, and hacked the beetle-ogre to pieces. 

Calciren was out of spells, but managed to slay several insect-brutes with his dual-sided sword. He ran over to stop Namnor's bleeding, and managed to. Auric charged the next beetle-ogre and it was rewarded with a similar fate as the other one. Calciren was knocked out by several swift blows, but Auric managed to defeat the remaining creatures.


----------



## zakon (May 30, 2006)

Bump


----------

